# my kitten keeps suckling my blanket??



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ive gt a 5 mnth old kitten who has this odd habbit with one of my blankets 
its only this one blanket its got a little bit of fur on the one side and shes obsessed with needing it and she suckles it she not long started doing it and its kinda odd coz i have another blanket with fur on also the same but she doesnt do it to that one 
as soon as this one blanket comes out shes up onit snuggling and needing it then shes suckling it i cnt understand what her obsession with this blanket is ???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There must be some smell on it that your kitten associates with her mum. How old was she when she came to you? Often kittens taken away too early will suckle on blankets etc as a form of comfort, rather like a baby with a dummy. While the majority will grow out of the habit, some never do.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

she was 7 weeks the lady i had her off wanted 2 huryy up n get rida them so as soon as she turned 7 weeks she gave her me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is very young to be separated from her mother  which is most likely the reason she needs to suckle on the blanket. At 7 weeks kittens will still suckle regularly from their mother and continue to do so until gradually giving up at around 12 weeks.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My Freddie came to me at 9 weeks (with Billy) I had to keep them upstairs for the first 2 weeks as they were terrified of the dogs. Once they ventured downstairs Freddie suckled off of Annie (ex puppy farm breeding girl) up until he died aged 18 months, bless him


----------



## kelassa (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello, 

My kitten had been separated from her mum at 6 weeks old and she came to me at 7 weeks. She had a really bad start in life and was riddled with fleas when I got her. I used to cuddle her wearing my dressing gown and she started suckling on it immediately. She is nearly 5 months old now and still suckles, but only on this one dressing gown. I think it reminded her of her mum and it probably smells of me which she associates with being safe when she was tiny. The vet said it's normal and likely because she left mum so early. I don't see that it causes any harm. 

All the best with your little one


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

I have 2 kittens I got them at 10.5 weeks old they are now 8 months. Dot the smallest of the 2 is a dressing gown suckler. Started on a fleece blanket a couple of weeks after I got her, now on any dressing gown i have on. She doesn't do it to anyone else. Dotty is a naughty torte and she is quite independent so the sucking gown is the only time I get a love of her


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

babygirls said:


> I have 2 kittens I got them at 10.5 weeks old they are now 8 months. Dot the smallest of the 2 is a dressing gown suckler. Started on a fleece blanket a couple of weeks after I got her, now on any dressing gown i have on. She doesn't do it to anyone else. Dotty is a naughty torte and she is quite independent so the sucking gown is the only time I get a love of her


Snap. Max was 13 weeks and soon after coming to us started suckling on my dressing gown. he is now a very heavy 2 year old and still does it. He only does it to me and its the only time he purrs and gives cwtches


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a kitten that did this.. He never outgrew it 

He would sneek up under the bed covers and suck my lttle toe it was so ticklish it was painful


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

it mde me curious as 2 why buffy did it i can even wash the blanket and after a few days of it bein washed she suckles on it its the blanket i always snuggle up under in the evening its kinda cute untill i go 2 lie on my blanket n its soggy haha 
im kinda hoping she doesnt grow out of it coz it reminds me of when she was just born she was so tiny i used 2 go over n see her and her mum wud cum n cuddle up on my lap so id ave 2 bring her bbies over n she wud fall asleep there while they were suckling on her


----------

